# need to talk



## gladiator (Dec 6, 2002)

hi everybody i am new in this site i will be glad to talk anybody with ibs.u can mail me about everything.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi, im not sure if i can talk to yuo about EVERYTHING but i can help with any specifics you mighth ave?Have you been officially diagnosed with IBS? This is very important before you start anything.What are your symptoms? Are youo n any medication?Spliffy


----------



## gladiator (Dec 6, 2002)

hi nikki!yes you can talk to me about EVERYTHING!just kidding,sorry about my english cause i am from turkey.my symtoms are diarhea,gas...what about you.looking forward to see your answers


----------

